# Armado de Cajon para Woofers



## nikolae

Hola a todos Gente!!! Estoy por comprar 2 Woofers de 1000 watts para el auto y tengo pensado armar una caja. El tema es que alguien me comento algo de los litrajes y ahi se me complico todo. Puede alguien darme un par de tips para armarla o algun modelo como para armarla yo???


----------



## shocky

Hola tengo muchos modelos de cajas. Pero necesito la información esencial.
1_ De cuantas pulgadas son tus subwoofers.
2_ Los piensas poner en cajas separadas o juntos.
3_ Le vas a colocar algun medio o twiters en la misma caja.
Por favor respondeme estas preguntas que de seguro tengo lo que buscas.
Saludos.


----------



## shocky

Aqui coloco dos planos.
Uno es para los dos juntos y con una respuesta en frecuencia de rango extendido.
El otro es solo para uno, es decir si vas a poner los dos deves hacer dos cajas de esta.
Esta ultima es totalmente de sub woofer y la he armado. Suena muy pero muy bien.
Saludos y espero que te sivan.


----------



## thors

ooooooooooh viejo con que vas a levantar tanta potencia 1000 + 1000 
supongo que tienes el dinero suficiente para el o los amplificador  los cables de alimentacion  el condensador , deveras cambiar la bateria de auto y cada 3 meses reapretar todas las tuercas del auto , 

no solo quiero criticar te adjunto un PDF que es muy interesante para poder cubicar el cajon del sub

yo me fabrique un cajon pero mucho mas modesto solo de 250  
pero ahun no fabrico el amplificador 

 envia una foto cuando lo termines


----------



## shocky

Las cajas acusticas tienen una medida especifica, no es cuestion de achicarla, ya que no van a sonar correctamente.
Los planos que coloque son de una prestigiosa casa de audio.
Saludos Gracias.


----------



## Razorback

Hola como están, cuento que me regalaron un WOOFER IMPACT 1050 B52 500W (solo uno) de las siguientes especificaciones:

Pulgadas: 10 (259mm)
Potencia Max: 500w
Potencia Nominal: 200w
Impedancia: 8 ohm / 2 ohm
Sensibilidad: 91dB (1w/1m)
Respuesta de frecuencia: 30 - 2000Hz
Imán de Estroncio: 50 oz.
Bobina Doble de 2¿ (50mm) de Aluminio: 4 ohm x 2
Cono Negro injectado con Suspensión de Goma 
Bobina de alta temperatura

Quiero hacerle una caja para el baul de mi auto (Fiat 147), lo mas pequeña posible, y además agregarle en la misma una corneta o tweeter, que me recomiendan?.
Tienen algun plano que satisfaga mis necesidades. Les agradesco mucho


----------



## Dano

Tema movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## asoko

bueno, hola a todos, tengo poco tiempo de estar visitando este foro y me parece muy bueno.
ahora mi pregunta es esta:
acabo de comprar un pioneer ts-w307d4 estas son las espesificaciones
Potencia máxima:  	1.200 Wat
Potencia de entrada nominal: 	400 Wat
Respuesta de frecuencia: 	18 - 500  Hz
Sensibilidad (1W/1m) :89 dB
Tamaño de woofer (cm): 	30 cm
Recinto sellado recomendado (litros) 	24 - 49,6 litros

ahora quisera saver si me pueden ayudar a construir una caja para ese subwoofer ya q no tengo ide de como tiene que ser, ni sus dimenciones grcias de ante mano


----------



## ulbricho

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y acavo de comprar un par de woofers de 10" y de 500w c/u estava haciendoles la caja cuando llegue al dilema de si ponerle salida de aire chica o amplificadora, quisiera saber si afecta en el sonido o en el aparato de alguna manera y que es lo que me recomiendan? de que diametro seria lo mas apropiado que fueran las salidas de aire?, siendo la caja que les hize no muy grande.

de antemano gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Dano

ulbricho dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en este foro y acavo de comprar un par de woofers de 10" y de 500w c/u estava haciendoles la caja cuando llegue al dilema de si ponerle salida de aire chica o amplificadora, quisiera saber si afecta en el sonido o en el aparato de alguna manera y que es lo que me recomiendan? de que diametro seria lo mas apropiado que fueran las salidas de aire?, siendo la caja que les hize no muy grande.
> 
> de antemano gracias por la ayuda



Las cajas para parlantes no son una caja cualquiera sin medidas, éstan tienen un litraje, frecuencia de trabajo, un lugar específico para el tubo de sintonía al igual que la medida, potencia máxima soportada, etc.

Saludos


----------



## joako123987

hola hice un prototipo no muy formal de caja para woofer si queria que me tiren un visto bueno ,,no me quiero hacer el ingeniero.......pero quiero ver si me puede andar


----------



## joako123987

disculpen es que soy nuevo


----------



## Pablo16

Hola. Tienes un diseño bastante ambicioso jeje, de que te funciona te funciona, la pregunta es Cómo? A simple vista se ve bien, no sé si el triangulo enfrente de la bocina sea muy útil, sería cuestión de probar y en cuanto a las salidas de aire, pienso que irían mejor al frente.

Es solo mi No Profesional punto de vista 

Saludos.


----------



## joako123987

gracias por tu punto de vista no profesional...jaja!igual lo saque de la nada.....por eso queria saber si servia....cuando pueda lo voy  a hecer y te cuento.....


----------



## maxep

claro q sirve pero  que mejor forma de saber si te gusta o no que armarlo..
la verdad es interesante el modelo.. bueno les cuento aca les dejo un modelo de caja de 10" y otro de 12" el de 12" lo tengo armado y le puse mi b2 12" impact de 250rms.. el resultado...
me tiembla la casa entera... ambos son de la firma mtx y dan muy buenos resultados


----------



## joako123987

ok.....gracias...esto me sirve mucho....


----------



## arturovalencia

ayuda como hago un cajon para mi woofer que me regalaron es solamente uno pero me dijeron que suena muy
bien y quiero que se escuche lo mejor posible no se si me podian dar unos planos para fabricarlo las especificaciones son las siguientes:

woofer 12" 1000-1300 watts
marca BM doble bobina

y pues como ya lo dije unos planos para hacerle el cajon individual
muchas gracias!


----------



## joako123987

me mataste...pero si encuentro te lo mando..


----------



## manglio

Que tal carnales, como estan.. disculpen! lo que p*a*sa q*ue* tengo un chevy 2009, y tiene sus cuatro bocinas que trajo. pero yo compre dos altavoces Infinity de 300 y un woofer Pioneer de 1200 para integrarselo a coche. lo que quiero es que me digan si puedo poner en un cajon el woofer y las dos bocinas juntos, y meden una idea de como hacer el cajon. o como ago el desmadre? gracias...


----------



## CJpsycho

hola soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber que cajon me combiene para este woofer que e comprado
bueno estas son las especificaciones:
tamaño de woofer: 8 pulgadas
potencia maxima: 120 watts RMS
potencia media: 60 watts RMS
sensibilidad: 90 db
impedancia: 8 ohms

espero me puedan ayudar salu2


----------



## ehbressan

Fijate acá mismo, en elementos de salida, que tenes 2 tutoriales, uno de cuenca y otro de zavalla, muy buenos. Leelos, y si tenés dudas, preguntá.
Sds.


----------



## ropijo

podrias fijarte en la web de la marca de tu woofer y ver si tienen algun plano, los de mtx tienen los planos recomendables para cada medida especifica, o bien creo que podes usar esas medidas para colocarle tu woofer, yo creo que a de funcionar, de todas formas eso es lo que voy a hacer en un par de semanas, agregarle un woofer pioneer de 10" al cajon de mtx thunder 4500 el cual el plano esta en la pagina anterior.
luego les cuento como suena..


----------



## Fernando konig

gracias por tu respuesta (ropijo) pero no se ya puse la marca de mi sub en la wed pero no encontre nada, eso que me recomendas mtx te dan el plano para fabricar la caja de mi sub. te agradeceria si sabes algo mas. gracias.


----------



## ViruX

hola queria saber si me pueden pasar los planos para armar una caja para 2 woofer de 12'' para el auto, ya que el croquis que esta al principio no lo entiendo del todo...

gracias


----------



## gotanicem

shocky dijo:


> Hola tengo muchos modelos de cajas. Pero necesito la información esencial.
> 1_ De cuantas pulgadas son tus subwoofers.
> 2_ Los piensas poner en cajas separadas o juntos.
> 3_ Le vas a colocar algun medio o twiters en la misma caja.
> Por favor respondeme estas preguntas que de seguro tengo lo que buscas.
> Saludos.



HOla saludos amigo quisiera crear un cajon para 2 bajos de 12 pulgadas kicker solo baric de 600watt pero no se de que tamaño podria hacerlo para que sonaran bien yo los quiero para tenerlo en casa son bajos de carros 4 homnios


----------



## ricas82

Hola, me regalaron un subwoofer philips de 1000w 10", el manual dice las medidas de la caja, y dice sellada, sera conveniente sellada o con salida? soy nuevo en esto!! gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ricas82 dijo:


> Hola, me regalaron un subwoofer philips de 1000w 10", el manual dice las medidas de la caja, y dice sellada, sera conveniente sellada o con salida? soy nuevo en esto!! gracias



Si el fabricante del Sub te da las medidas y te dice "Caja Sellada" ¿ Que será mejor ?


----------



## ricas82

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el fabricante del Sub te da las medidas y te dice "Caja Sellada" ¿ Que será mejor ?


Ok, queria saber, por ahi alguien armo una caja con salida, pero si son recomendaciones por algo sera. gracias.


----------



## chino82ar

gracias por la ayuda a todos y por poner planos tan detallados ahora a cortar y armar


----------



## ser

Hola a todos los muchachos del foro, aqui con mi problema de no saber que clase de caja acustica hacerle a mi sub, segun su manual me da dos opciones una del tipo "caja cerrada" y la otra de tipo "port" bueno a simple vista me conviene la "port" por su respuesta, pero por eso aca la pregunta ya que puedo estar equivocado.

Lo pienso utilizar con un amplificador clase D por su eficiencia , asi que les agradeceria sugerencias de cual me podria servir para mi proposito, ya que vi muchos modelos en el foro, pero me inclinaria por el diseño de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/subwoofer-clase-d-200w-4-ohms-38962/ de Ratmayor  por sus prestaciones y su filtro de corte variable.

Aca les dejo la imagen de las cajas acusticas junto con sus especificaciones.

Y agradeciendoles de antemano a todos........


----------



## ViruX

hola eh comprado un cajon con 2 subwoofer de 15'' marca pioneer ( es este)
http://www.pioneer.eu/es/products/archive/TS-W383F/index.html

la caja que tiene es chica para eso subwoofer porque estaban en un ford Ka, yo los muevo con una potencia B52 de 2400w
ahora yo tengo un gol g2 mod99 y queria saber cuantos litros lleva cada subwoofer de esos para armar una caja mas grande (en teoria ocuparia casi todo el baul) para que suenen mejor


----------



## SonyXploD

ese litraje te lo debe decir el manual, si son pionner originales deben decirlo si no trajeron manuales lo mas seguro es que sean replicas chinas.


----------



## SKYFALL

Busca sobre el litraje de una bocina similar que sea comercial.


----------



## ViruX

el manual no lo tengo ya que los compre usados como dije, y alguno comercial como ese no encuentro, o son de doble bobina o de mas watts


----------



## jhovanny326

shocky dijo:


> Aqui coloco dos planos.
> Uno es para los dos juntos y con una respuesta en frecuencia de rango extendido.
> El otro es solo para uno, es decir si vas a poner los dos deves hacer dos cajas de esta.
> Esta ultima es totalmente de sub woofer y la he armado. Suena muy pero muy bien.
> Saludos y espero que te sivan.



de donde sacastes esos planos amigo?


----------



## danielariaszavala

Por favor me puedes ayudar con los planos (medidas) de una caja para 4 subwoofers de 8 pulgadas infinity 860 w de 250 rms.

Me gustaría que reviente super bien no se si se pueda hacer caja turbo, de laberinto, tipo queso, es para auto estos subwoofers.

Le adjunto los detalles del subwoofer


----------



## jorge morales

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/aportes-jorge-montajes-audio-100546/
en el mensaje 14 hay informacion en frances muy completa
informacion en portugues http://sombox.com.br/caixas-de-som/projeto-sub-woofer-vezes-4/


----------

